# Fiddlewood (Citharexilum spinosum)



## THETA (Jul 7, 2004)

G'day,
just wondering if someone may be able to help with a diagnosis on a fiddlewood i recently removed. Seems this tree had recently recovered from Aconophora attack (sap suckers) although many a tree damaged by this bug still show no symptom of red fluro marker pen affect which had damage just around a section of cabium but had not affected the heartwood suggesting some type of pathogen/fungi infection on the outer grain..i have removed so many of these trees that i have honestly lost count and yet never seen this in any species of tree in my 8 yrs of being an arborist!!!!!!.. so if any one would like to enliten me i would be grateful....
ill try and scan in a piccy to try and help.give me a day or to. ill have to get myself a camera.. frustrating me now... lol..


----------



## THOR (Jul 9, 2004)

I 'll bring it home from work for ya today cause no one will be able to tell from ya discription 

He'll post a pic over the weekend


----------



## rumination (Jul 9, 2004)

I gotta say, I've never seen a fiddlewood die of natural causes. The darned things just spread like mad around here. Many times I've seen cut up branches of these trees left on the ground sprout, grow roots, and turn into a new tree. I figured they were indestructible!

Oh, and by the way, THETA, although, I've seen red heartwood and occasionally slight red streaks in the cambium, what you're describing sounds like something different. Try to post a picture, if you can. I'm interested.


----------



## THETA (Jul 9, 2004)

cheers m8 see what i can do!
Hey Thor you up for a climb this weekend m8, although bloody windy the last few days, hey hows work going m8.


----------

